# Gordan Giricek or Mike Miller?



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

Who do you guys like more?

I like Giricek but my opinion doesn't matter becuase I am not Magic Fan


Who do you guys like more?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Giricek. Thus far in his Magic career, he has displayed a lot better defense and has been much better at taking the ball to the hole. And he is just as good of a streaky shooter than Miller.

It is a close call, but I would say Giricek by a hair.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Gordan Giricek.

Giricek has proven that he is a better defender and he can create his own shots and take over the game when McGrady is taking a breather or just isn't taking alot of action for a few minutes. Sometimes he tries to do to much but so far there is more reason to believe he is the better player out of the two.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> Gordan Giricek.
> 
> Giricek has proven that he is a better defender and he can create his own shots and take over the game when McGrady is taking a breather or just isn't taking alot of action for a few minutes. Sometimes he tries to do to much but so far there is more reason to believe he is the better player out of the two.


Giricek is crap. All you have to do is press him and challenge his dribble and he will kindly give it up or take a pathetic shot. However, Giricek vs. Humphrey is a no brainer.:upset:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Giricek is crap. All you have to do is press him and challenge his dribble and he will kindly give it up or take a pathetic shot. However, Giricek vs. Humphrey is a no brainer.:upset:


Sour grapes? You can diss Giricek all you want but you know you guys gave up too much for Miller. Miller is a great player, but Giricek is great too.

I'm not going to say who's better, because we really haven't seen enough from Giricek, but we all know that he is not crap, not even close. He's been playing extremely well, so well that he's outperformed Gooden since the trade. Gooden had good games, but he also struggled a bit, while Giricek has been pretty consistent on a nightly basis. He's certainly more consistent than Miller.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Sour grapes? You can diss Giricek all you want but you know you guys gave up too much for Miller. Miller is a great player, but Giricek is great too.
> ...


No not sour grapes. I like Mike Miller and have the only regret I have about that trade is we didn't get a center. I think you guys underestimate the greatness of TMac. The problem the Orlando will have is if TMac's back flares up again. Unlike MnM, Giricek can't get his own shot regularly.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> No not sour grapes. I like Mike Miller and have the only regret I have about that trade is we didn't get a center. I think you guys underestimate the greatness of TMac. The problem the Orlando will have is if TMac's back flares up again. Unlike MnM, Giricek can't get his own shot regularly.


Oh how I would have loved to trade away Shawn Kemp for Wright! Or even DeClerq for Stromile Swift!

There really isn't any quality centers on this team. Apparently you do not know Orlando's players very well if you actually want our centers. Lol, you probably overrate Shawn Kemp just like you overrate Mike Miller. Miller is great, but he's not worth a Gooden and Giricek.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i think mike miller is better than Giricek.

Jerry west pick mike miller and he knows talent


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

West is still human. He makes mistakes. Miller is great, but not THAT great. I say it's a draw, if anything.


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

jerry west also picked giricek... in a draft...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Tmac and MnM combo was cooler than Tmac and Unit Girochek.. tmac had a friend who looked up to him (mnm) and MnM was fun watching at some games because he would try to act like mcgrady by shaving his head like tmac and growing a little fuzz on his chin..funny stuff. But I do like the trade except if Ryan Humprhey gets amazing some how after getting more PT... I thought he would be a c-webber (humprhey)..but dont know..


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Sour grapes? You can diss Giricek all you want but you know you guys gave up too much for Miller. Miller is a great player, but Giricek is great too.


Never, ever, question Jerry West. lol. who knows what will happen.


----------



## MagicMan (Mar 3, 2003)

You're kidding right? Humphrey is a scrub. He'll be lucky to get a minute of playing time each game.

As far as Miller and Giricek, that's easy. They are both streaky shooters with their flaws. But Giricek is much more consistent and attacks the basket MUCH better than Miller (who doesn't even do it at all). Giricek needs to work on his passing badly, but if he did, he would be a much better player than Miller. It sucks we had to give him up, but Giricek will fill in nicely. We didn't lose anything but chemistry. 

If Giricek can continue to be consistant, I'd take him over Mr. Butterfingers anyday. Besides, we already had Garrity doing most of the crap Miller did. Having a guy that is actually good at taking it to the hole is much better than two guys with the same job.

I still have nightmares of the games Mr. Butterfingers cost us.... Memphis will feel it soon. :laugh: If Gooden gets any better (and he will) it will be official: Memphis got raped. :grinning: 

(Don't give me that "West is a genius. He knows what he's doing" crap. He's an idiot for making that trade. Plain and simple. Next you'll be saying he's a genius for trading away Gasol for Jeryl Sasser. :laugh: )


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Giricek. The only thing Miller has on Giricek right now is a better 3 point shot. Giricek attacks more on offense and he is more aggressive on defense.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

You're all missing the point. You can't compare these 2 players unless they play 1 on 1. The trade occured because each other team needed that certain player. Most of us Grizzlie fans will say we got the better trade because Millers been doing so well and Girichek was pure crap on our team while Magic fans will say they got the better part of the trade because Giricek is doing better on the Magic than he was on the Grizzlies.

Point is: Each team had an even trade off and got what they needed. Neither got the better trade.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

crap on the grizzlies? well, if all "crap" players can get over 10 ppg, i say we need more crap players on the magic. giricek was talent who was underused. if he was so bad, he wouldn't have been in the all-star game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

What the hell are you talking about? Miller only played a few games on the Grizz because he had a bad back? The Grizz added by subtraction. In the end, it will work out for both teams. The Magic got a future allstar in Gooden and Giricek is going to be a great 3rd option. 

The Grizz made room for others in their frontcourt by moving Gooden and added a good talent in Miller for their backcourt.


----------

